# Candida and fibro



## Guest (Mar 28, 1999)

Out of curiousity, have any of you girls read Dr. Crook's book, "The Yeast Connection"? Most of the fibromyalgia books always say to keep that in mind and try to find out if yeast overload could be a problem. I have kept that in mind for a long time and even suspected my 10 year old daughter to have yeast overload due to all the antibiotics and prednisone use in her little 10 year old life! I kept putting it off and then I asked our ex-allergist (you noticed I say ex) and he completely blew me off saying not to acknowledge those books and tests to score for yeast overload. I couln't believe it! Then when our food allergies were brought to our attention and one of mine was baker's yeast and one of my daughter's was candida mold, I asked our new allergist about it and he fully believes in the connection and told me to buy the book, test myself and contact him (he is aware I have fibro). I scored over 300 (which is extremely high). This book is absolutely awesome and I have already read 1/2 of it today. There is a definate connection between food allergies and yeast overload. In the fibro books, they say candida overload can mimic fibro symptoms and that is why you should check it out. Needless to say, this book has really urged me on to carry out this yeast and sugar free diet. In the past two weeks, I have detoxed from my "allergic" foods and feel so much better already. My IBS is virtually gone but I am still eating quite a bit of fruit which is a no-no on the yeast and sugar free diet. Anyone with the same thoughts? Any comments?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 1999)

Hi, LSynatschk, I think you bring up a valid point. They know so little about allergies and how they affect our bodies. Why not? I get a lot of yeast infections have a lot of environmental allergies. I might just check this book out. Thanks for the info.







Kathy


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 1999)

I thought that candida and regular food yeast were not related. You might check on that, let me know.On food allergies, I have had really good luck with eliminating foods from my diet that a blood test (not blood type) showed that I was sensitive to. REally helps with the IBS.Happy


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 1999)

Hi. I'm new to this, and I just need to ask a question. I have IBS, which I've had since last November. I'm on Eglonyl three times a day, and every time I try withdrawing I just get sick again. I am also current;y getting chronic thrush, once a month regularly. I was doing a websearch today, and I came across the term 'candida overload' could someone please either mail me with info about it or point me in the direction of a site that'll help me find out if this is my problem.My addy islady###rucus.ru.ac.zaAny references to books, although helpful, are a bit difficult because I live in South Africa and I'm a horribly broke student







).If you have any info, please mail me. Not sure if I can find this site again, since I haven't figured out bookmarks in unix lynx yet







.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I have e-mailed you lady. Hope you get it.If not and for others info try:http://aol.com/docdarren/med/ibs/htmlI found it to be a well researched site.What is Eglonyl for lady? I am not familiar with that drug. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 1999)

Read the book, bought the t-shirt, if you know what I mean. I spent about a year and a half following the caveman type diets monitored by an M.D. every week to which I drove 3 hrs. one way with my hot water bottle between the seatbelt and my tummy. So, I honestly gave it a good try. for ME, the process and improvement was slow, but eventually there was improvement. The problem for ME was that my diet was so restrictive that my weight went down to 95 lbs. and the dr. replaced those other nutrients with supplements gradually. However, I was soon taking up to 63 pills a day and I just got so tired of watching other people eating and got to the point where I just simply could not get down one more pill. It's a catch 22 with many of us, but I truly do wish you all the best of luck with it but make sure you get some support people behind you like moldie here, a die hard true blue believer along this vein. I guess I was just too weak to go it alone and those long drives alone were too much for me. Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 1999)

Hi.. I have read that book and for years I have been told by an allergist that I have a bad yeast overgrowth problem..From yeast infections, or itching all the time.. Too itchy ears and foods that I cannot tolerate. Also found that I get chronic sinusitus..BUt, when I follow the yeast diet, amazingly enough I feel much better.. The itching stops, the sinus infections stop... It really does work.. I find though that when I start too feel great.. I blow it, and start eating all the stuff that does me in,.. Thus the vicious cycle starts up again. It is a really hard diet to follow, because you feel like everything from your life is eliminated.. BUt, the book itself is very true.... at least for my life.. Thanks.. Love DOnnaB


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

It's great to have you back MP2. I had a nice chat with you the other night. I blew it too DonnaB with too much ice cream in this hot weather. I started with the foot peeling, bloating, cramping, and proctalgia pain. I've been a good girl these past few days though and took my last Diflucan I had saved. I feel great today. Ice cream is high in sugars and must be a great medium for fermentation.I was never given any supplements by my doctor and he did not put me on the strict diet that is outlined in "The Yeast Connection." I have been taking acidophyllis all along before and with my treatment now. What he basically told me to do was cut down on my sugars, especially refined and in juices, and of course soda. He said a little fresh fruit was okay. He said I shouldn't eat yogurt either, which unfortunately I forgot to question him about. I know the fruited yogurts are high in sugar though. He never said anything about yeasted breads, but I cut that out anyway since I had tested positive for bakers yeast in the past (from that bogus doctor who never did treat me- a true blessing in disguise since he turned out to be a Psychiatrist trying to act like an Allergist). I eat whole-grain breads, with yeast as their last ingredient in. They are heavy, but filling. I over-heard a husband of a patient telling about a test his wife was having at a nearby Medical teaching hospital showing the cilia in her colon was flattened down by supposedly processed flour products as the culprit. I don't pretend to know the process, but that's good enough for me to stay away from it. I have gotten away with having an occasional dish of ice cream with no problems. I was on the Diflucan 2tabs twice a week for six months with a gradual improvement. Ever since March, I have had only one or less(none)episodes a month. I am almost certain that this is now a life-long diet regimine for me, but there are worse things, and at least I am at a better level of functioning again.Hey guys, (guess that makes me a blue-neck according to Joyce-tee hee), I just went in to have my Thyroid checked as we actually have an Endocrinologist who comes once a week from Milwaukee. I don't think he bought the possibility according to Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum's book: "From Fatigued to Fantastic" (who has CFS and treats fibromyalgic patients); of the Thyroid testing being inadequate in detecting a poor functioning thyroid. He did order the lab test for me though, which I'm sure will come back negative. I had to check it out, since that bogus doc who didn't treat me found my T4 level to be on the low side. My Allergist said he doesn't do that testing as he is strictly allergy testing/treatment, but said it might be worth checking out. My guess is that if I really want it, I'll have to drive far away to find someone who would be willing to give me the natural Amour Thyroid in a small and temporary dose; as suggested in the book. I would think I would have to be monitored, and would have to weigh the risks if any. It would be great to have a little of my stamina back.Chow for now........ ------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2000)

Hi I found this information from a search and was curious to know how you are all getting on with your candida treatment and diets now.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi gilliangamesuk, I wondered how I missed this post, but saw that you brought it back up. I am still doing the diet. I substituted a sliver of plain cheesecake for the ice cream now. I would probably be better off without either though. I am still on one to two Diflucan (100mg tab) per week. I seem to keep much of my IBS symptoms at bay with the diet and antifungal. I am sort of status quo. I was practically dysfunctional every couple of days with rectal pain and stooling prior to the treatment. It has done almost nothing for my fibro, but alot for my IBS that was out of control after the antibiotics a few years ago. As I said, I do cheat a little with the cheesecake, but other than that, the rest of my diet is very low in sugar. I drink no juice, soda, or milk, (water and tea are my fluids) and eat no cake, candy, doughnuts, or cookies. I do eat a few crackers though. I really don't eat that much bread anymore to speak of. I mainly eat popcorn and nuts and a piece of fresh fruit/day for snacks (no citrus-my allergy). I don't drink any fermented/aged beverages either (other than a perhaps a sip or two of wine a couple times a year with food).


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2000)

Thanks moldieYour diet seems very similar to mine. I have been on it twice. Once when I had candida really bad and gave up everything, well it seemed like that, and this time many years later where over the period of about a year I have slowly returned to the full rigors of it, giving something up each time I had a flare up. I am trying to stay on it this time. Hopefully with the occasional treat. Moldie how are you after the wine? I would love to be able to have a gin and tonic for a special treat so please let me know how you feel after a drink, if you can please.Thanks Gillian


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I have about 4oz at the most, and only with food. I never did tolerate alcohol very well. It goes straight to my legs. They get kind of achy. In this small amt., and so infrequently, I haven't noticed much difference. Since it is high in sugar, I try and make sure that I don't cheat with anything else at the same time.


----------

